# Applying for a spousal permit at the high commission in London



## afynn (Jun 27, 2014)

I am about to apply for a spousal visa at the SA High Commission in London.

I wanted to seek advice on whether I can/should do this application on my own, or if I should go with an immigration company. 

I have all the paperwork necessary, and I have heard it is a simple permit to get. My only concern is that is seems that sometimes home affairs makes mistakes, or they might reject your application for very little reasons. If I apply on my own then I have no help, but if I am with a company then at least they can help me. 

What are people's experience of applying or a spousal visa in London? How long does it take? Is the system efficient? 

Thanks for any advice!!


----------



## Nat.h (Feb 20, 2014)

I am in exactly the same situation as you. When do you plan to leave? Also have you booked your tickets yet?

Regards

Nat


----------



## afynn (Jun 27, 2014)

I have booked for the 20th of August. 

I have decided to go with an agency because I see no clear way through it by myself. 
What i'm going to do is give as much evidence as I possibly can to show that my husband and I have been together for 8 years, and that he does work for the company that he says he works for, 6 moths bank statements, joint account statements, tendency agreements.. as much proof as possible.

Are you submitting the application on your own?


----------



## Nat.h (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes I am, i seem to have everything they are asking for. Plus additional things i.e. letter from my partners parents saying we are going to be living there rent free!!

We plan to leave the beginning of september, but have confused things by getting married at the end of July, so no I'm not sure if I should just wait till we have a marriage certificate too.


----------



## afynn (Jun 27, 2014)

hmm.... I would wait to have your marriage certificate. They will get really funny with you if you don't have it. Even if you have something from the council stating that you are going to get married. They are very black and white in their decisions - if it does not fit exactly they will say no. 

Making a second application sometimes raises red flags too...

The spousal seems quite straight forward. I am applying for a spousal permit with work endorsement, and that seems to take longer and be a bit harder to get.


----------



## Nat.h (Feb 20, 2014)

Well thats what we thought, I don't know about you but i feel time ticking away!! I have tried contacting the SA High commission today but the phone is never answered.

I am not even going to look at the work part till I am there as I have had a nightmare trying to job hunt from the UK.

To top it off we are taking 2 dogs too, so we have their paperwork to deal with as well as mine and getting married, I may have a nervous breakdown once we finally get there!!


----------



## afynn (Jun 27, 2014)

Gosh I know exactly how you feel! Have a wobbly about it almost daily!

I have heard of someone getting their spousal permit back in 2 weeks, but most people are telling me 6 weeks. 

I actually am already in SA. I have been here since late October, but I have been in and out of the country since then. The new immigration rules state that you cant change from a visitors permit (tourist stamp) to anything else from within SA, so I have to go back to the UK for 6 weeks. Real pain in the *ss. 

The job thing is hard here. A lot of places wont even look at you unless you have a permit already. The problem is that more employers want you to start soon, not in 3-6 months which is how long the work permits can take to come back. 

I am lucky enough to have married into a family business, so things can be a bit more fluid. 

Don't even bother with the high commission. I tried calling for days. The in case of emergency number does not exist, and most of the time the fax rings busy. With all the immigration laws that have just changed I think they are inundated with people trying to get through. 

You can find a lot of info out from calling consultants/ visa practitioners, even if you are not paying them/ employing your services. If you ask specific questions they will answer, but I think if you just say can you tell me what the checklist is they wont just tell you over the phone, because they want your money. 

I don't mind sending you some checklists and things that I have been sent. They do all vary slightly, but there is always some things that are in all of the lists. 


... what a mission!


----------



## Nat.h (Feb 20, 2014)

Sorry I had internet problems yesterday!!

Yes it does seem to be a mission, and any information you could put my way would be so much appreciated!


----------



## MeganJ (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi,

I just came across this thread and wondered whether you had submitted your application yet and how the process went? I am South African and my husband is going to London to submit his application on Monday (for a spousal permit with business endorsement - he already has a permit just needs to get the business endorsement added). We live in the Channel Islands so he is planning to go alone, I just wondered if you submitted on your own or if your South African spouse needed to be with you?

Thanks so much!


----------



## MeganJ (Jul 17, 2014)

And yes, calling the high commission is a waste of time! I have tried every day for 3 weeks and no luck


----------



## afynn (Jun 27, 2014)

I submitted mine a week ago. 
I was due to collect it 7 days after submission, which in theory was great since it could take 6 weeks. 
I went in yesterday ad after waiting for 4 hours they informed me that the problem with my application was that wen though we registered our marriage in SA months ago it has not gone through yet, so I was not eligable for a spousal permit until it came through. 
According to all the paperwork/website/immigration practitianers/immigration lawyers that I have spoke to its not necessary, but... There is no fighting them.


----------



## MeganJ (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh no that is extremely frustrating!! Sorry to hear that.

Did you submit it on your own or did your spouse need to be with you?

Thank you


----------



## afynn (Jun 27, 2014)

Sorry, forgot to answer your question!

I went on my own, but I did need my husbands ID - a certified copy will not suffice.


----------



## MeganJ (Jul 17, 2014)

Great, thank you! We were just worried they would want me to be there as when my husband went to apply for our son's birth certificate they wouldn't let him submit it without me there!

But hopefully my ID will be fine this time.


----------



## Nat.h (Feb 20, 2014)

I took everything of my partners, passport, ID etc, originals and photocopies


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Haha, everyone says: "what a mission!"

You're right! The SAHC is actually a South African overseas mission!


----------



## Yb2014 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi afynn,

Hope all is well!

Just wondering whether you manage to appeal / resubmit your application. I applied quite recently, but it seems that the HA in SA takes forever to register my marriage too... I still have more than 4 weeks before the collection date and am really worried now... 

I read somewhere though the SA marriage certificate is legal and official once issued by a designated marriage officer so am not sure why this would be a problem :-S


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, you can use a marriage certificate from a marriage officer. Slightly more risk, but should be fine.


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

Giving this thread a bump with a most recent update from an application submission. We applied for a life partner permit. The process was relatively stress free aside from waddling about to the Embassy first, only to find out you have to go to the consulate instead.

It was quite busy, but there was a lady walking around who knew what she was doing and directing everyone to the right places. There's no PA for announcing your number (ala Home Affairs), you just have to listen carefully cause they don't repeat calling out those numbers very often. 

We've been told that 17 November will be our collection date. No idea if there is the possibility of it returning sooner or not. Or what would happen if it returns sooner.


----------

